# Fabricar Osciloscopio



## dalleosbrazos (Oct 18, 2007)

Hola buenas.Tengo que hacer para el ultimo año del ciclo superior de DPE ( desenvolvimiento de productos electrónicas ) un proyecto.

Consiste en realizar un osciloscopio, casero. ( el profesor nos escoge el proyecto ).

Queria saber donde puedo conseguir información acerca de como puedo realizar algo semejante.

En principio el proyecto se realizara con la ayuda de PIC16F876 y de placas que realicemos nosotros etc.

No tengo ni idea de como empezar.era para saber si me podrías ayudar.

De todas formas, le preguntaré al profesor, como quiere que lo haga y eso.y lo que quiera que utilice.

Un saludo y muchas gracias

Ciao!


----------



## Paloky (Oct 19, 2007)

Creo que para hacer un osciloscopio con un PIC16F876 es muy justo.

No se que especificaciones te piden, pero con ese pic, el ancho de banda que podras medir és pequeño.

Yo me miraria de utilizar un dsPic para poder conseguir un ancho de banda mejor.

El diseño en si no es muy complicado.  Lo complicado es realizar la visualización.  Que tipo de visualización tienes que hacer ?  Por LCD, por PC ?

Primero de todo en la entrada, tienes que implementar un Operacional como seguidor de tensión para garantizar la impedancia d'entrada.   

Luego necesitas hacer con un operacional como amplificador.  Para la resisténcia de realimentació del amplificador, utiliza un potenciometro digital, para poder conseguir mas sensibilidad en pequeñas señales.

En cuanto al modo AC o CC, simplemente tienes que añadir un sistema para poner o quitar un condensador en serie para eliminar la componente continua de la señal.

Te recomiendo que utilizes un convertidor A/D externo al PIC, que te permita trabajar con tensiónes positivas y negativas. Y te envie los datos digitalmente al PIC.


Suerte con el Proyecto.  Parece muy interesante.

Un Saludo.


----------



## john1 (Ene 30, 2008)

hola
yo también quiero hacer uno y en esta pagina encontré uno
http://www.semifluid.com/?p=15
pero no se si este reciba señales ac o que debo agregarle para que lo haga y cual es el voltaje máximo que recibe


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 27, 2009)

Navegando por allí encontré este proyecto de osciloscopio LCD + PIC y lo encontré bastante interesante, lo unico es que está en frances  pero espero que sirva de referencia para el proyecto que quieres hacer 

http://sjeffroy.free.fr/Oscilloscope/oscilloscope.html


----------



## Guest (Abr 27, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/tv-osciloscopio-6963/


----------

